# 6.5 Turbocharged Diesel Vs 454 Vortec Gas



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I AM LOOKING AT TWO TRUCKS THAT ARE ALMOST IDENTICAL EXCEPT FOR THE MOTOR.  THEY ARE BOTH CHEVY 3500 HD. 15,000 GVW. I WILL USE THIS VEHICLE FOR A WORK TRUCK, USUALLY PULLING A SKIDSTEER AROUND. PROBABLY PUT AROUND 10,000 MILES A YEAR ON IT. THE DIESEL MOTOR IS A 1997 AND HAS 70,000 MILES ON IT, THE GAS IS A 2000, AND HAS 90,000 MILES ON IT. i AM THINKING THAT THE DIESEL WOULD PROBABLY LAST LONGER AND GET BETTER FUEL MILEAGE, HOWEVER IT MIGHT BE MORE EXPENSIVE TO WORK ON WHEN IT DOES BREAK DOWN AND I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL HAVE POWER THE GAS HAS. I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR INPUT, I NEED TO MAKE A DECISION IN THE NEXT WEEK


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 1999 3500HD with the 6.5 in it. The engine and fuel injection system will have warrantee to 120,000 miles or 11 years. In terms of flat out racing the 454 will be much quicker. It will also be a lot harder on fuel especially when towing. The diesel will out tow and out work that gas engine for sure. The lift pump is what usually goes and they are easy to change and are located on the frame rail. The 6.5 does not have tons of power but should be fine if you don't over load it. Regular oil and fuel filter changes and air filters are all you really need to do to look after it.

If you want good info on the 6.5 go to www.thedieselplace.com and read up on the 6.5.


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

I also second the vote for the 6.5 diesel. They're not as fast a Duramax but still have plenty of power/torque.

Some people have had bad luck with the 6.5's The 6.5 is a picular engine though. It's the 1st generation completely electric diesel's so it been know to have a few eletronic gremlins but its been easy to work on. If you educate yourself about the common problems the engine has youll be very happy with it.

If the diesel is close to the same price buy the diesel.


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replys, keep them coming


----------

